# Must creatine be taken seperately from meals?



## Monolith (Nov 15, 2003)

For example, can i add creatine to my protein/fat shake a couple times a day and have the same results as if i took it seperately?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 16, 2003)

sure u can


----------



## Monolith (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> sure u can



thanks 

i was under the impression that the creatine uptake wouldnt be as efficient or effective when taken with food.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

On my box it says take on empty stomach and then eat 30 min later


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Antdan *_
> On my box it says take on empty stomach and then eat 30 min later


I use to try that but it would almost make me puke so I figured I couldn't do it anymore.  I still got gains taking it with food though.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 16, 2003)

Dont take it with food. Take it on empty stomach or preferably mix it into your shake.


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry I should have worded that better.  I never take it on an empty stomach but I never eat with it.  I ussually take my creatine before gym and after so I would take it while I already have food in my stomach b/c of breakfast and lunch then after the gym I throw it into my shake followed by a meal an hour later.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> Dont take it with food. Take it on empty stomach or preferably mix it into your shake.



Could you explain this further, please?

Why shouldnt i take it with food?  Is it not absorbed properly by the body?  Or is it just a smaller percentage thats able to be absorbed?  If thats the case, could i circumvent that problem by just taking more?  i.e., if i would normally take 5g creatine without food, could i take 10g with food?

Thanks


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 17, 2003)

creatine and whey/dextrose/maltodextrin/bcaa/glutamine/efa's in a shake should be fine!

many of the products i use have a mixture of creatine, protein, glutamine, bcaa etc... in them

if you have your creatine shake with food i do not see much of a problem either, at breakfast i will have oats and a creatine/protein shake and post workout i'll have a creatine/protein/dextrose/maltodextrin shake

peace


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

Take it however you want. 

Creatine taken with food reduces nausea that sometimes occurs when taken on an empty stomach. 

Three different types of side effects have been reported in dosages greater than 5 grams a day. These include:

*Water retention, which causes weight gain that can be mistaken for an increase in muscle mass 
*Digestive problems such as diarrhea, constipation and stomach cramps 
*Muscle cramps that occur both at rest and during activity because of to the salt-like properties of creatine


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 17, 2003)

however if your want to build muscle at least 10g a day is recommended

i say 20g loading 10g maintenance

if you don't want the mass and just creatine for endurance purposes 5g might be sufficient

but i'd always stick with 10g a day for optimum results (5g in morning and 5g post WO)

peace


----------



## Antdan (Nov 17, 2003)

The stuff I bought doesnt have a loading phase it says no loading phase needed and when I mixed  in the water it started fizzing for a little while


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 17, 2003)

I do 18gr a day of creatine.  No loading needed.

While we're talking about creatine...SWOLEV.2 IS THE SHIZNIZ.  I went to swollesvill tonight folks in NO time flat.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 17, 2003)

Great, i appreciate the replies.

Im currently taking ~20g/day with meals, as i didnt seem to be responding with anything less.

It's so damn cheap im tempted to take 50g/day and see what happens - if i dont dehydrate myself from spending the day on the toilet.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 18, 2003)

lol! stop buying the cheap crap and get some decent shit, then you might feel it working!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do you take that much? Studies show that unless your Gunter or Ronnie, you wont need more then 5 g? (but who am I do tell u what to do, I dont get any effect even when eating a pack a day)


----------



## Antdan (Nov 18, 2003)

Well I take 5 grams a day of Gnc pro performance Mega Creatine it has phosphate in and some sugars so thats why it doesnt need a loading phase  and Im 16 and the first day I used it I felt a bit more energized


----------

